
Ask HN: What and where do CTOs read? - sitajay
I&#x27;m curious which blogs, online publications, digital magazines, etc do CTOs read daily&#x2F;weekly to stay up-to-date and learn new things. (apart from HN)
======
davismwfl
I typically read industry vertical publications to keep up with the industry
trends, currently I am in healthcare so I keep up on relevant industry
publications there and FDA/FTC announcements. I also own a small business in
the Marine industry (boating/yachts etc) so I read professional boat builder
and other industry publications there.

HN - mainly for what is the startup world talking about, trends and just cause
it is fun.

Techcrunch - again, mainly to keep up with startups and fundings

CNN/Fox/NBC/CBS -- I do read articles from them all when the articles are
business or world related. I personally dislike Fox and CNN but just because I
dislike them doesn't mean I shouldn't read what they are putting out there and
form my own opinions. Keeps me well read to also stay up in current event type
conversations.

Forbes, Fast Company, Fortune -- Mainly again to keep up and learn what is
being said.

Github code -- I read a ton of code each week not only ours but other open
source projects so I can both learn how problems are being solved and see new
languages being utilized to solve real problems not just "hello world".

Overall I'm a voracious reader of most all things to do with business,
technology and financial matters. Books, magazines and blogs are always on the
list, but I am cautious on the source of the content to know if I am reading a
press release disguised as news etc.

Also, I keep tabs on twitter on specific people and companies to see what is
happening and read links they post etc. Always follow my competitors and
anyone I find that might have interesting content.

------
simplecto
I've been working a lot more on engagement and content rather than just
passively consuming new stuff.

    
    
      - Rands Leadership slack channel (rands-leadership.slack.com)
      - HN (duh)
      - I've started answering questions in Quora
      - Twitter recently (I had to get over my social media cynicism)
      - Investing time in reaching out to people on LinkedIn and following people there as well.
      - Gary Vaynerchuck's content
      - Anything from the Basecamp guys (Jason Fried and DHH)
      - Rob Walling of Microconf fame
      - I participate in some subreddits (reddit.com)
    

I find that by pushing more on engagement the learning becomes much more
subtle and relevant to what I need _NOW_ rather than just ending up as a
factoid or bookmark I will never go back to.

